# I want to see your mineral and hay feeders!



## ThreeHavens

Would any of you be willing to share pictures of the feeders you use for minerals and hay? Right now we are giving minerals in a container on the ground that is scrubbed out as needed, but I hate that poo gets in there. I don't want it to be a breeding ground for parasites.

I also could use some hay feeder inspiration. A hay feeder in which I can slide hay in the pen from over the fence would be great, but I'd love to see any hay feeders.


----------



## fiberchick04

For mineral we use homemade ones like these:

http://swampyacresfarm.com/MineralFeeder.html

We also use the two compartment red ones you can get from Caprine Supply I believe.

For hay feeders, for small squares at least we use these:









And for big rounds we do this:









It's collapsible so as they munch the bale down the panels slide closer and closer so they can still reach the hay.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hay feeder - just hooks over fence, can easily move where needed:
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55&gas=2 in 1 feeder

Mineral feeder - just cable tie to fence:
http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Mineral-Feeder-with-Divider/291-140.html


----------



## ThreeHavens

Love the feeder, Karen! That looks like something my dad may be able to make. I'm going to try that PCV pipe idea for the minerals, that looks awesome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

For my hay feeder I bought this from the feed store:









And I have the black mineral feeders from TSC. They are cheap and I use zip ties and snaps to make them portable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I use milk crates in my kidding stalls, and in my jr doe pen. Inside the shed doesn't have one yet, but me and my dad are working on that with some spare fence and wood we have


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is our new hay feeder we just put in the new barn.  We can put grain in as it falls right through the panels, and they hay in later or in a different spot!

The first two pics are before we put the diagonal panel in to keep the hay.


----------



## Texaslass

I love this, Danielle! (Is it okay I call you Danielle? ) I have been wanting to start one of these!  I love seeing other people's set ups!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crossroads Boers said:


> This is our new hay feeder we just put in the new barn.  We can put grain in as it falls right through the panels, and they hay in later or in a different spot! The first two pics are before we put the diagonal panel in to keep the hay.


Oh I love that!! 
So.. My dad doesn't want to do the hay feeder with the fence  he thinks it's too big for in the shed...
But, I want to get crib rails and use them on the wall  let me find a pic...


----------



## nancy d

I see you use the best bedding Victoria!
How do you not get mobbed? Or are your girls well behaved?



Our creep. Mounted a pair with zip ties. $17 from local feed store.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I love this thread !!! I need ideas for hay feeders and for the minerals too. Im about to hook up the red mineral feeder from Caprine Supply. I'll post how that works out soon. I cant stand the waste of the minerals after they step it and it and poop in it ! I just don't think there is anything that is "goat proof" in this world , lolol. But I'm keeping a open mind


----------



## ThreeHavens

Texaslass said:


> I love this, Danielle! (Is it okay I call you Danielle? ) I have been wanting to start one of these!  I love seeing other people's set ups!


Of course!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im just afraid of my guys getting hung up and in things. They are just monsters sometimes , lol.

That big blue hay feeder is awesome , but I could just see my Lil Bill sitting on top of it pooping on the rest of the girls trying to eat , lolol.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh gosh, Bill would do that, wouldn't he? He'd make a cheery little nest that would conveniently double as a litter box. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

I wish I could make him and Bee housegoats , they are so stinkin cute !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

nancy d said:


> I see you use the best bedding Victoria!
> How do you not get mobbed? Or are your girls well behaved?
> 
> Our creep. Mounted a pair with zip ties. $17 from local feed store.


Yea, it's nice.  I can feed them from the other side of the fence so I don't get knocked over.  Although they are perfectly well behaved and wouldn't mob me anyway... (joking!!)


----------



## .:Linz:.

For minerals, we use the homemade PVC feeder that fiberchick linked to. I didn't like that the minerals fell below the opening, (below where the 45 branches off) so I put a plastic deli container upside down in that part so now it can't get filled with minerals, but I read somewhere that someone filled that part with DE which helped draw the moisture out of the minerals, too. 

For hay, we use one of the V shaped things that's been pictured already, but we got ours at an auction and they didn't come with a base, so Dad make a wooden platform/box for it, and put legs on it so it's elevated. You can sort of see it under the lean-to in the picture. Lyra likes to climb up and lay inside the box part - Mom calls it her crib, lol. Silly girl has always liked to take naps in or on top of the hay feeder - we also have a small over-the-fence feeder and she used to jump up there to nap.


----------



## RoseBoerGoats

This is my hay feeder. I only have six goats right now so I didn't need anything huge and lavish. I like it because in a few months, the kids will still be able to eat with the others and not get trampled on by going underneath it. I've noticed that there's no more bullying, all just being happy goats.


----------



## Texaslass

That's an awesome feeder!


----------



## critergiter09

We have used milk jugs as mineral feeders. 
Wall hay feeders in each stall.
One outside feeder that holds one square bale.
And an inside feeder in the open area of our barn, it holds 1 square bale also. 
In the process of making more.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618

Here's my feeders.. Two 10ft hay/ grain feeders and two 100# creep feeders. One of each in both arena's. most the time the two arenas are combined into one. Very little waste and i dont have to get in with them to feed either hay or feed. I do go in to clean the feeders out what they don't eat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BrigiesBoerGoats618 said:


> Here's my feeders.. Two 10ft hay/ grain feeders and two 100# creep feeders. One of each in both arena's. most the time the two arenas are combined into one. Very little waste and i dont have to get in with them to feed either hay or feed. I do go in to clean the feeders out what they don't eat.


Oh wow those are nice! Love that setup! 
Where did you get the feeder??


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , thats some feeder ! LOVE IT !
Hey Skyla , we may need some thing like that real soon , :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Really beautiful place too I might add  
Im so jealous , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Everytime I go back to look the pictures I notice something else i like , lol
Are those mineral feeders , the white PVC pipe that looks like it serves as gate posts 
too ? Awesome ideas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Oh wow , thats some feeder ! LOVE IT ! Hey Skyla , we may need some thing like that real soon , :ROFL:


LOL!! 
There is North Star stuff that I really like  and the prices were decent.. Just no dealers around here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Everytime I go back to look the pictures I notice something else i like , lol Are those mineral feeders , the white PVC pipe that looks like it serves as gate posts too ? Awesome ideas


That I believe is a creep area.. So the does can't get in but the kids can


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618

The mineral feeders are just the 4 inch PVC but i attached them to 4x4 posts using metal galvanzed hanging tape. All from lowes. The creep pens have the 3 inch PVC in them done the same way. And the feeders i bought from ketchams here right down the road from us. Good quality and well built stuff. I just figure by the time i get done making something like that it will cost prolly half what this feeder does the way lumber prices are. Been there and done that several times lol. Plus this lasts for ever. Thanks for liking it. Alot of time has when into the place me and my dad have built it all including the barn itself lol. I will take more pics of our whole set up inside and out once complete.


----------



## Micgrace

Question??...i noticed some of you had your hay feeders outside and some uncovered...like the round bale example. I am new to raising goats and was told not to let it get wet or moldy, will they still eat it sitting outside like that?


----------



## sandraH

Nice set up Bridges


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BrigiesBoerGoats618 said:


> The mineral feeders are just the 4 inch PVC but i attached them to 4x4 posts using metal galvanzed hanging tape. All from lowes. The creep pens have the 3 inch PVC in them done the same way. And the feeders i bought from ketchams here right down the road from us. Good quality and well built stuff. I just figure by the time i get done making something like that it will cost prolly half what this feeder does the way lumber prices are. Been there and done that several times lol. Plus this lasts for ever. Thanks for liking it. Alot of time has when into the place me and my dad have built it all including the barn itself lol. I will take more pics of our whole set up inside and out once complete.


Oh I'd love to see your whole setup! That would be cool! I really like it


----------



## surveyman

I posted a thread about my hay feeder the other day.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/hay-feeder-155915/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

surveyman said:


> I posted a thread about my hay feeder the other day. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/hay-feeder-155915/


That is really nice!!


----------



## black-smith

There's some really great ideas here!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

For mineral feeders I just use the pvc pipe ones others have mentioned on here and this one: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Two-Compartment-Mineral-Feeder.html
I use this hay rack: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Hay-Rack.html I am looking for some new ones though, I am in need of something bigger. I love seeing all the ideas on here! I like something about all of them!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

For hay we have the exact same Hoegger hay crib as Veronica, and for minerals we have a simple two compartment feeder, again, like Veronica.http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Two-Compartment-Mineral-Feeder.html


----------



## mjs500doo

Trickyroo said:


> Everytime I go back to look the pictures I notice something else i like , lol
> Are those mineral feeders , the white PVC pipe that looks like it serves as gate posts
> too ? Awesome ideas


I think they're just conveniently located on a sturdy gate post.

I can't help but feel jealous as well. This type of setup is my dream!


----------



## happybleats

very nice!!


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618

Thanks alot and yes there just mounted on our gate posts. I will be showing our entire set up once done so just keep an eye out for it. Thanks everyone for liking it.


----------



## run1251

This is what we have had for the past month. It has worked well.


----------



## Texaslass

I love seeing everyone's set up, it's inspiring!  (inspires jealousy, I admit, but mostly just inspires.  )


----------



## MsScamp

Well, FWIW, my hay feeders are just your basic combination hay/grain feeders of varying brands. I am changing out the PVC mineral feeders for these

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Giant25-Galvanized-Feeder-CH25/dp/B000FK03LQ

The PVC feeders are not economical with a lot of goats, and they have to be hung under a shed to keep them dry. The galvanized dog feeder is water-proof and can be mounted anywhere as long as they hang correctly to allow the door to fully close. A day or two of propping the door open is enough to teach them to push the door open to access the mineral.


----------



## RoseBoerGoats

GoatCrazy said:


> Well, FWIW, my hay feeders are just your basic combination hay/grain feeders of varying brands. I am changing out the PVC mineral feeders for these
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Little-Giant25-Galvanized-Feeder-CH25/dp/B000FK03LQ
> 
> The PVC feeders are not economical with a lot of goats, and they have to be hung under a shed to keep them dry. The galvanized dog feeder is water-proof and can be mounted anywhere as long as they hang correctly to allow the door to fully close. A day or two of propping the door open is enough to teach them to push the door open to access the mineral.


:thumbup: I like that! Might have to get one myself... :grin:


----------



## LamanchaAcres

This is what we have... We have 9 half barrels set out and soon to be 10. These pics are when we only had 6 out. We drilled holes in the bottom for when its raining so that theyll drain and then we ziptied them to the fence. There working very well for our 17. We also have some in the buck pens.


----------



## MeganH

We have a round bale feeder (the kind designed for cows) that was cut in about a third and we put it up against a wall. Actually works really well! Most stick their head right in to eat and the babies climb in to eat.


----------



## LaurieW

Originally we had this hanging feeder on the front. This is a photo a few days before we brought our goats home. 


After we brought the goats home we adding a sliding door to the front and moved the hay feeder inside the shelter.



Hubby made this creep feeder for the 3 kids we brought home.



We then adapted it as they grew by removing some slats of wood so they could still the hay. Cinnamon thought it was the perfect spot to rest. So then we added some horizontal wood slats back to prevent that.





Modified - no more goats inside.


It holds about 1/2 bale of hay. Currently we have only 4 goats, so it works out well for us. We move it in or out of their barn depending on weather conditions.


----------



## Jezzie

We have 5 does and a buck boers. We use to just throw small bales in for them but man what a waste!

So the boyfriend and I finally built this feeder! 16 feet long so everyone can eat in peace.


----------



## jrf2013

this is ours made from a storage tote. Love it keeps hay dry!


----------



## FuzzyTop

Our hay feeder, it's usually in the barn but when I know the weather is going to be nice I drag it out








I don't know if you can see in this picture but I put log rounds by the feeder, the goats like to stand on them, they can reach better, also it keeps them from bossing the little ones around as much because they don't want to get off the stump to chase other goats around.








We have two of these feeders you can barely see one on the left & then for minerals it get the inexpensive side by side ones that you can screw to the wall, only I use 2 so I can just insert one in the other for easy removal for cleaning...hard to see in this photo but it's the only one I could find.


----------



## Darlaj

My cobbled together feeder works great the one we had was not working so I scrounged wood from every corner of the property including the burn pile and made this out of square not plumb not level wonderful feeder .... She's ugly but she works great!!!!


----------



## samba1

i use a pvc mineral feeder that is very simple to make. we do not waste any minerals!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

BrigiesBoerGoats618 said:


> Here's my feeders.. Two 10ft hay/ grain feeders and two 100# creep feeders. One of each in both arena's. most the time the two arenas are combined into one. Very little waste and i dont have to get in with them to feed either hay or feed. I do go in to clean the feeders out what they don't eat.


Hi, wondering why the cattle panels around the bottom of the building??? I'm knew in goat world so trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618

Hi, we use it to keep them from resting their front legs on the metal siding when they stand or stretch and to keep them from rubbing their horns up against it as well. Basically just to protect the metal siding.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

BrigiesBoerGoats618 said:


> Hi, we use it to keep them from resting their front legs on the metal siding when they stand or stretch and to keep them from rubbing their horns up against it as well. Basically just to protect the metal siding.


Ok yea that's what I was thinking... great idea! Love your set up!


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618

Thank you we just finished it so i will be taking some more pics and will post them. Thanks again.


----------



## scubacoz

This is my grain feeders......I was always getting mobbed so my hubby made this for me so I don't even have to go into the pen! My goats love it!






















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## ThreeHavens

That is genius!


----------



## scubacoz

Thanks it really works good. They don't fight for their grain anymore and everyone gets their fair share!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Hodgson

This is what we use for minerals etc. Just troughs mounted along the back side of a shelter, very simple. This shelter is only used for this sort of thing, so they always have a sheltered place to eat their minerals. One trough is used for salt with a bit of dried molasses and kelp mixed in, keeps a steady line of goats at the waterers. The red buckets are for baking soda and a selenium block. The other troughs are the minerals.








And this is how we feed hay. This is a 3 bale feeder designed for cattle that we picked up at an auction. We knocked out the boards on the bottom, put plywood on the ends, and welded rebar in between the existing metal bars for a spacing of 3-4 inches. The goats can either stand on their hind legs along the sides to eat, or go under and eat that way. They love to sleep and lounge under there too. If it's a rainy month, a truck tarp, like for a gravel or grain truck, is the perfect size to cover it all. And of course even in a downpour the goats can go under and continue eating. This feeder easily accommodates our 60 or so goats, but we will buy more of these as we see them at auctions to give enough feeding room as the herd grows.


----------

